# Wife



## Scruffy (Nov 13, 2017)

Well I guess I have a good one. We recently had a 48 by 40 building put up. My wife convinced me to have it concreted, convinced me to put 15 4 ft led lights in it .
Then told me if I wanted I could move all my machines there.  After a few minutes of thought , I said no.
 I’ m happy in my 36 by 28 part of our old building.  It’s lined with white metal , has a restroom with hot water, ceiling fans.,and a wood stove.  It,s insulated very well and I can only put so much in it.  That’s a plus
Thanks scruffy ron


----------



## Bamban (Nov 13, 2017)

Not very many people have that good of a problem, like you have....lol


----------



## dlane (Nov 14, 2017)

So what's gona go in the new 48x40' building?.


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 14, 2017)

I think he's trying to tell us that he has a 48x40 building available.


----------



## higgite (Nov 14, 2017)

I wonder what she wanted your old shop for?

Tom


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 14, 2017)

The new building is for storage. Tractors, mowers, tillers, future projects.
Oe end is going to have some wood working equipment in it.
Thanks ron


----------



## chips&more (Nov 14, 2017)

It's not big enouph


----------



## rock_breaker (Nov 14, 2017)

Hang onto that wife!!!


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 14, 2017)

She's a keeper, that's for sure!


----------



## kvt (Nov 14, 2017)

Well at first I though maybe she wanted your space or something.   But it does not seem that way.   I agree she is a keeper at this rate.


----------



## jim18655 (Nov 14, 2017)

I have good one, also.
Two true stories.
I started to remodel our first home and needed some tools. So, off we went to the woodworker's store to shop. I spent about $1500 on a planer, jointer, some saw stands. While we stood at the register she kept trying to get me to buy more. Pointing around the store "Sure you don't need that? How about  one of those?..." I think she could have gotten about three marriage proposals right then and there at the register.

One year for Christmas she went into the local bait/tackle store to but me a new bass rod and reel. The clerk asked what kind of fishing and where - "bass in the river" was her answer. How much do you want to spend? "I don't know, money isn't a problem" was her answer. All heads turned and looked at her again. In reality, I don't think she knew how much that answer could've cost. I have to credit the salesman for not taking advantage of her.
She's always been very good to me when I'm buying tools


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 14, 2017)

She didn’want The space, she thought I would like the room, but i’ Happy here .like I said ‘ this way I can only pack so much in here.
She’s went to mi’ southern ind ‘ w.va all picking up machines. Her only question is how many clothes do I need to take.
Thanks ron


----------

